# Veeting your balls



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys.

Anyone veeted their nuts with any success? If not, what are decent ways of getting them de-fluffed? I trim everywhere else down there, but clippers don't quite cut the mustard regarding my happy-sack.

Ta, muchly.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

f**k that.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shaving gel and razor, sorted


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Shave evey morning in the shower. Veet stings the nutsack, fine on the rest of the package though


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Shaving gel and razor, sorted


 Get nervous enough wielding my clippers around down there, not sure I'd want to up the ante of nipping my nut-sack off with a razor :/


----------



## camo (Jan 12, 2017)

Veet is fine on sack and crack n chest , just don't leave it on to long as it burns. I find the crack burns quicker than the rest.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm getting fed up with trying to shave my balls. Either I'm retarded or my sack is simple just to wrinkly as I always end up with cuts on them, veet for me next time lol.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm getting fed up with trying to shave my balls. Either I'm retarded or my sack is simple just to wrinkly as I always end up with cuts on them, veet for me next time lol.


 Same prob. I'm pretty sure they move aways from the clippers all by themselves too.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

read reviews and make your own mind up

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Cream/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Used veet and nair on cock bollocks and arse down to toes for years. Then shave chest and back. Loads easier than fu**ing around.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd advise getting the sensitive version.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

It's fine as long as you don't leave it on too long.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

man up, waxing strips and rip them hairs off :thumbup1:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

danb900 said:


> Used veet and nair on cock bollocks and arse down to toes for years. Then shave chest and back. Loads easier than fu**ing around.


 I bet your boyfriend loves you waxing your crack and arse you f**got


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> I bet your boyfriend loves you waxing your crack and arse you f**got


 @Disclosure can you confirm?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Disclosure can you confirm?


  he wishes


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

danb900 said:


> he wishes


 if you were 11


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> if you were 11


 Lol think I'm far too old judging by his posts


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Razor.

Do people shave their ass hair?! I remember a legendary post from years back warning against such things. I did it once and regretted it massively.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep I use veet on the whole area: balls, crack, etc. Don't leave it on too long, it f**ks up your skin on your cock, balls, and the mucous membranes in your bumhole. Not a huge deal, but if you f**k up, wiping your arse will hurt for a couple days, and you might have a few raw spots on your cock and balls. Basically you want to apply it for the minimum amount of time. Leave it on for about 3-4 minutes, then try wiping off a patch, and see if it's done yet. If not, give it an extra minute or so.

The benefits are that it's hygienic: What do you think is easier to clean s**t off of, hardwood floor or a carpet?

And your farts are louder.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Yep I use veet on the whole area: balls, crack, etc. Don't leave it on too long, it f**ks up your skin on your cock, balls, and the mucous membranes in your bumhole. Not a huge deal, but if you f**k up, wiping your arse will hurt for a couple days, and you might have a few raw spots on your cock and balls. Basically you want to apply it for the minimum amount of time. Leave it on for about 3-4 minutes, then try wiping off a patch, and see if it's done yet. If not, give it an extra minute or so.
> 
> The benefits are that it's hygienic: What do you think is easier to clean s**t off of, hardwood floor or a carpet?
> 
> And your farts are louder.


 Plus you'll get more arse in the gay club waxing your arse crack weird as f**k.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> Plus you'll get more arse in the gay club waxing your arse crack weird as f**k.


 Dafuq kind of gay clubs are you going to where people inspect your arse crack before the deed?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Dafuq kind of gay clubs are you going to where people inspect your arse crack before the deed?


 No straight heterosexual male waxes his arsehole


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

think someones obsessed with gays :whistling:

never new being trimmed or shaved stopped woman being interested. lol 99% of woman prefer the full smooth treatment give it a try mate :thumb


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

danb900 said:


> think someones obsessed with gays :whistling:
> 
> never new being trimmed or shaved stopped woman being interested. lol 99% of woman prefer the full smooth treatment give it a try mate :thumb


 ^^ This. If you need to run around hairy and smelly, or in fact do anything at all, in order to "prove" you're heterosexual, it makes me question how heterosexual you really are.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

My lass veets me every 8 weeks or so. I veet everything including balls and never had an issue. Just make sure you don't leave it on for too long.

i have really sensitive skin though and it doesn't really harm me.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> My lass veets me every 8 weeks or so. I veet everything including balls and never had an issue. Just make sure you don't leave it on for too long.
> 
> i have really sensitive skin though and it doesn't really harm me.


 I'd be a gorilla if I waited 8 weeks between shaves. Got to be every couple of weeks for me or it gets bad.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I'd be a gorilla if I waited 8 weeks between shaves. Got to be every couple of weeks for me or it gets bad.


 Ah that sucks haha. Mine is actually getting worse but it depends what I'm cycling at the time as well.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Ah that sucks haha. Mine is actually getting worse but it depends what I'm cycling at the time as well.


 It does seem to get worse as you get older mate, sorry to say.

Got hair on my fingers, toes, feet, hands, up to my eyes on my face, back fu**ing everywhere. Must be the Portuguese in me lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anabolik said:


> It does seem to get worse as you get older mate, sorry to say.
> 
> Got hair on my fingers, toes, feet, hands, up to my eyes on my face, back fu**ing everywhere. Must be the Portuguese in me lol


 I got back hair after tren, I blame it on that. Usually more test makes it grow quicker for me though, cruise dose isn't too bad.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

wow 8 weeks  I have to do it every week.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

f**k me lol what's with you cu**s wanting to look pre pubescent? Keep it trim aye but why you want to have a baldy nut sack?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sphinkter said:


> f**k me lol what's with you cu**s wanting to look pre pubescent? Keep it trim aye but why you want to have a baldy nut sack?


 Better for tea bagging lad.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

for anyone thinking of doing their ringpiece - your farts are going to go up about 2 octaves and sound like an over excited mouse rather than a lion after a buffalo kill .


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Better for tea bagging lad*s.*


 Fair play mate.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

God I love this forum.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> No straight heterosexual male waxes his arsehole


 On the contrary, I once veeted my arsecrack to see if firstly, it stopped my arsecrack from getting so fu**ing sweaty in the gym, and secondly, to see if I could avoid those shits where you get a little nugget stuck to one of your arsehairs, then the first wipe it gets all spread into the hairs and you're using half a bog-roll just to get it all off. The latter it certanly helped with, the former it certainly did not - well, there was less sweat, but when I did sweat, where the area was baby-smooth, my arsecheeks actually squelched when I moved when I'd been sweating. Horrible experience. Not to mention the discomfort when the stubble started to come through.

I consider it a failed experiment. Women may not have what we'd call "hairy" arses, but inbetween their cheeks there are actually very fine hairs that stop all of the above from happening.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> well, there was less sweat, but when I did sweat, where the area was baby-smooth, my arsecheeks actually squelched when I moved when I'd been sweating. Horrible experience. Not to mention the discomfort when the stubble started to come through.


 And when you fart it sounds very loud and wet.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> And when you fart it sounds very loud and wet.


 Yep! Suppose the hair provides a bit of soundproofing.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> f**k me lol what's with you cu**s wanting to look pre pubescent? Keep it trim aye but why you want to have a baldy nut sack?


 My lass cuts my bj sessions short when hair is a certain length.

the rest is for aesthetic purposes :thumb


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm all for veeting the meat and two veg, but I'm leaving my arsehole well alone. Must be itchy as fook when that grows back. Only reason I see to keep el butthole bald is if you have a bird who likes rimming it. But then in my experience, if they like doing all that malarkey they tend not to be too fussed about hair anyway. Schllaaaags.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> My lass cuts my bj sessions short when hair is a certain length.
> 
> the rest is for aesthetic purposes :thumb


 Lol mine loves sucking my hairy bawbag so I guess I'm blessed.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Magsimus said:


> I'm all for veeting the meat and two veg, but I'm leaving my arsehole well alone. Must be itchy as fook when that grows back. Only reason I see to keep el butthole bald is if you have a bird who likes rimming it. But then in my experience, if they like doing all that malarkey they tend not to be too fussed about hair anyway. Schllaaaags.


 :'DDD


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

I strongly believe, with guys and girls, in the Hank Moody philosophy - there needs to be something to remind you that you're not screwing a 12 year old.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> I strongly believe, with guys and girls, in the Hank Moody philosophy - there needs to be something to remind you that you're not screwing a 12 year old.


 @Disclosure this your new account?


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'd advise getting the sensitive version.


 This! if you cant handle veet for men, then use veet for woman.

Never had an issue with veet, except if on nipples, find it skin friendlier than shaving.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> I strongly believe, with guys and girls, in the Hank Moody philosophy - there needs to be something to remind you that you're not screwing a 12 year old.


 generally the body should give that away... unless u r into young ones. @Disclosure


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

mangob said:


> generally the body should give that away... unless u r into young ones. @Disclosure


 I just prefer a polite trim s'all


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@mangob who's Disclosure?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> @mangob who's Disclosure?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295552-she-just-turned-15/?do=embed&comment=5595021&embedComment=5595021&embedDo=findComment#comment-5595021

Should give you an idea....


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

CG88 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295552-she-just-turned-15/?do=embed&comment=5595021&embedComment=5595021&embedDo=findComment#comment-5595021
> 
> Should give you an idea....


 Errrr ok... no I'm not Disclosure or Duranman as was "UKM Standard proven" on my log. Though I did look really mature when I was a teenager and totally disclosed (pun intended) my age from some way older guys, so I guess I'm the other side of this pervert coin


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> @Disclosure this your new account?


 Don't tag him mate I haven't seen him post in a while and we don't to give him reasons to come back. Unless he got banned.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Lissuw said:


> I just prefer a polite trim s'all


 There is nothing wrong with a well trimmed landing strip


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mangob said:


> There is nothing wrong with a well trimmed landing strip


 plus one for the landing strip mate, as worn by all your favourite 90s porn stars.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, I'm on TRT which doesnt include HCG, so my balls are like 50% of the size they used to be, which is fine. However I have a slightly larger than average penis, and the balls were not that big to begin with.

If i was to veet the whole lot I would look like a Ron Jeremy as a child.

On that note, ill keep for now.


----------

